# Where to buy T-Shirts from small designers at wholesale?



## Sarcastik (Jan 2, 2007)

Is there a place where I can shop for T-shirts from individual designers at wholesale pricing??? I want to buy shirts for my store to resell, but there are so many good designs out there online I want to figure out the best place to locate t-shirt designers so I can purchase there stuff at wholesale.


----------



## Dirty Karma (Nov 28, 2011)

Your best bet is to find shirts you like and contact the company through their website and ask about wholesale options. A lot of small / indie companies do not wholesale products, but some do. Our brand offers wholesale prices on our t-shirts but I know a lot of others that don't.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Sarcastik said:


> Is there a place where I can shop for T-shirts from individual designers at wholesale pricing??? I want to buy shirts for my store to resell, but there are so many good designs out there online I want to figure out the best place to locate t-shirt designers so I can purchase there stuff at wholesale.


I don't know if there's one place to find a lot of indie brands wholesale because of their very nature: "indie" 

You could browse through places like storenvy.com and bigcartel.com where a lot of independent brands sell their lines through and contact them directly to see if they offer wholesale pricing.


----------



## rickykxc (Apr 23, 2011)

If you would like to see a line sheet, my brand offers wholesale pricing packages.

The brand is called Koalacore Clothing. All of our shirts feature animals, or follow an animal motif with the tagline We Are All Animals. All of my clothing is printed on American Apparel (tees, tanks, hoodies, shorts, etc), and I donate 10% of my company's monthly profits to the ASPCA. Our designs are bright, colorful, and attention grabbing. We get many impulse purchases when we go to trade shows or when vending at festivals, perfect for retail sale!

Koalacore Clothing | Facebook
Koalacore Clothing

I am incredibly interested in starting to get my brand out there, so if you would like to talk more please let me know!

--
Ricky Sanchez
Koalacore Clothing


----------



## ChapterTEE (Nov 17, 2009)

BigCartel.com would be the answer.


----------



## tonygraystone (May 1, 2008)

I've come across plenty of small brands that offer wholesale. Just contact them direct.


----------



## Ruimpress (Sep 15, 2011)

R-uimpress — HomeI am a screen printer and also print my own line of shirts, only a few per month, because the time. I`m been try to sell them on bigcartel for like two months now. if your interest in get a whole sale price we can talk on afare price
contact me


----------



## EDMFLAVOR (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, it seems the T-shirt forums are a good place to find indie brands with wholesale prices!

You could also try:

IAMTHETREND - IATT - Your Guide For All Things Indie


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah like stated above browse through websites like Bigcartel and store Envy and contact the brands directly. Also here is a good place to meet indie brands.


----------

